# Dossiers et fichiers invisibles



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2000)

Comment modifier ou effacer un fichier invisible ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2000)

Il faut utiliser un utilitaire comme ResEdit ou FileBuddy pour pouvoir le faire,... Tu peux trouver FileBuddy sur www.shareware.com. 

++

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

Pour effacer un fichier invisible :
Dans sherlock, sélectionne le fichier invisible que tu veux supprimer et fais Commande + delete.

La plupart des fichiers invisibles peuvent être éffacés comme ça


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2002)

attention à ne pas effacer n'importe quoi comme fichiers invisibles, ertains sont indispensables.
Voir un post déjà sur ce sujet.
Flo.


----------

